# Question on lighting and dosing.



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I was previously advised that because I have 2 - 54 watt Hagen GLO T5 HO lights in my 55 gallon planted tank (set up a few weeks ago) I have high lighting. I was also advised that dosing fertilizers and trace elements as per the Seachem Flourish bottle instructions pertains to low light tanks and I should at least be dosing twice the recommended amounts - this could get expensive! Am I dosing correctly by following the Flourish instructions? 
I also did some research and found Rex's Planted Tank Guide using bulk fertilizers. Is this the definitive dosing guide? Any thoughts?
Thanks for your input and time.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use rex's bulk ferts and dose everyday then once a week do a 50% water change to reset parameters.

Are you using co2 with that light. It would be a good idea.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response Susankat.
Yes, I forgot to add that I am running a semi-automatic pressurized CO2 system (about 2 -3 bubbles a second) on the same timer with my T5HO lights, which are both on from 0900 hours until 1800 hours daily.

Should I also double my Seachem Flourish NPK plus trace etc dosing until they run out before getting bulk fertilizers in the future?

Thanks again.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Aqua...

I'm not a lighting expert, but I have considerably less light then you have in my 55 G tanks and found CO2 too costly and too much "brain damage" for this old "water keeper". I keep at least a dozen different plants in lighting from the local hardward store. Unless you keep demanding plants, one of those bulbs is plenty.

I've found ferts to be nearly as essential as lighting and dose liquids from the local hydroponics store and use organic potting soil. If you're aim is essentially growing a "jungle under water", then high end lighting and CO2 are nice, but aren't necessary.

Might consider getting another 55 G, you'll have an extra light you can use.

As always, just one old reporter's opinion.

B


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use Rex's stuff and dose Estimative Index (Google it), however my tap water has elevated phosphate levels so I don't dose the KH2PO4 fert at all.

High light, CO2 injection, and dry chem fertilization as BBrad says will turn your tank into a jungle (I prune weekly and sell or give away the clippings). However if you're like me and like to tinker with your tanks, all that manipulation is fun and enjoyable.

HOWEVER....

Many types of livestock (especially shrimp) are adversely affected if you screw up the dosing and end up accidentally overdosing. You can outright kill your fish through anoxia if you don't keep an eye on CO2 levels, I've killed shrimp with elevated phosphates, and I had a bad case of cyno algae (sp?) because I overdosed on iron a few months ago.

If you're interested in a great balance of fish and LOTS of plants then you're headed on the right path. With a heavily planted tank you can also host a much higher amount of fish and other critters than you normally would.

Also, I would indeed dose your current fertz until you have no more, then start on dry chemical fertz


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Going all liquid would be very expensive. Finish them all and go with the powdered. Much more cheaper, especially over the longhaul.

Do you use a drop checker?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again...

jrman is correct. Dosing liquid ferts can be very expensive if you don't do your homework. I have several large tanks and dose each two times a week with liquids.

I dose a couple of brands from a company called "Earth Juice" and these are sold at the hydroponics store in my area. The distributor I talked to says the manufacturer's dosing amounts are routinely high and he recommended a much smaller dose because of the concentration of the fert. So, I dose 5 mls mixed with a gallon of water change water twice a week when I top off my tanks.

A quart, roughly 950 mls, cost around $13.00 and you can get 190 doses in a bottle. If you dose the recommended amount twice per week, the bottle will last 95 weeks. If my math is correct, that's close to two years of ferts for $13.00.

I like liquids, because they're easy and my planted tanks are doing nicely.

If you do your research, you can find excellent liquid ferts for next to nothing.

B


----------

